# sujeito



## J. Bailica

A palavra 'sujeito' levanta-me por vezes dúvidas. Não me refiro à categoria gramatical, nem propriamente ao uso de 'sujeito' como sinónimo de 'tipo','fulano'. É quase 'sujeito' como... 'objecto', paradoxalmente (ou estarei a fazer uma grande confusão?).

Por exemplo neste contexto:  
«Teste clássico dos serviços secretos para determinar se um suspeito está a mentir: em função da dilatação ou contracção súbita das pupilas do sujeito, quando confrontado com uma lista aleatória de factos verdadeiros e falsos, tanto públicos como secretos, podem retirar-se conclusões com um grau de fiabilidade de (...)»

Se fosse num tom informal, a palavra 'sujeito', não levantaria problemas nessa frase, porque sujeito (assim como 'indivíduo', curiosamente) pode ser sinónimo de 'fulano',  'criatura', 'gajo', 'cara', etc. Mas o que eu queria mesmo era um tom formal, quase técnico.
Será que alguém me pode ajudar?
Obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

Nos textos formais que traduzo geralmente é empregado como indivíduo.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Hi JB. 
I know you're talking here about the Portuguese language; but fyi, in EN scientific texts, one often uses the word, "subject".

_... as a function of the dilation or contraction __of the subject's pupils_.


----------



## J. Bailica

Obrigado, Vanda.
E obrigado GC - pois é: em inglês também não teria dúvidas! Apesar de eu ser uma verdadeira lástima a inglês. Mas em português talvez 'indivíduo' seja mais seguro (embora mais sensaborão, nesta caso).


----------



## Vanda

Você sabe que sujeito também é possível, né? 
A definição cabível de indivíduo:
4. O homem considerado em sua coletividade, comunidade, de modo isolado
6. Homem, sujeito; pessoa


----------



## J. Bailica

Vanda said:


> Você sabe que sujeito também é possível, né?


 
Sei mais ou menos .
A minha dúvida era se soaria 'natural' (i.e., apesar do que dizem os dicionários) naquele contexto. E sem remeter logo para o sentido de 'fulano'. 
Não costumo encontrar 'sujeito' com o sentido de 'indivíduo', parece-me.


----------



## Vanda

Nos escritos acadêmicos, ao se falar de aprendizagem, diz-se muito sobre ser 'sujeito de sua própria aprendizagem'.


----------



## okporip

Este tópico me faz lembrar um incômodo que eu tinha quando frequentava  ambientes acadêmicos de ciências humanas no Brasil. Toda um crítica  metodológica, espistemológica e ética dessas ciências leva, muitas  vezes, a que as pessoas que são _objeto _de uma determinada  investigação sejam denominadas "sujeitos da pesquisa". A crítica que  está por trás desse uso é sem dúvida pertinente, mas ele próprio  sempre  me pareceu uma grande bobagem - fruto de mero "medo" do pesquisador: o  de ser considerado dono de uma visão "positivista" de ciência, que toma  outros seres humanos como "objeto" ("coisa"). Evidentemente, a  perniciosa coisificação científica de pessoas não se resolve num passe  de mágica, por meio de sua denominação como 'sujeitos'. E, inversamente,  situar outras seres humanos como parte do 'objeto' de pesquisas não é  um sintoma automático de nenhum pecado científico. É perfeitamente  possível, aliás, tomar como _objeto_ os acontecimentos de determinada época da vida social de um grupo minoritário para tentar demonstrar que tal grupo é _sujeito_ de sua própria história.


----------



## J. Bailica

Ok, nesse caso também não se pode dizer que seja uma coisa descabida. Talvez opte por 'sujeito', afinal. Nem é assim tão importante  -não se trata de tadução por exemplo, mas de algo que eu próprio estava a escrever e simplesmente fiquei num impasse.
Obrigado.


----------



## okporip

J. Bailica said:


> Ok, nesse caso também não se pode dizer que seja uma coisa descabida. Talvez opte por 'sujeito', afinal. Nem é assim tão importante  -não se trata de tadução por exemplo, mas de algo que eu próprio estava a escrever e simplesmente fiquei num impasse.
> Obrigado.



Outra opção é 'pessoa', não?


----------



## J. Bailica

okporip, vi agora o seu comentário. Há algo dessa dúvida filosófica (ou de análogo), de facto. Quando tiver algum tempo irei ler com mais atenção a sua mensagem, porque volta não volta me debato com esse tipo de questõe, que (aparentemente, pelo menos) até estão para além da própria  língua, em si mesma.


----------



## J. Bailica

okporip said:


> Outra opção é 'pessoa', não?


Sim, é uma opção. Mas sujeito tem alguma nuances que me agradavam. Mas, como já disse, não é realmente muito importante (embora seja sempre importante pensar e aprender mais).
Obrigado.


----------



## okporip

Mudando de tom, um registro de algo que este tópico também me fez lembrar: em certos socioletos brasileiros, há a expressão *sujeito homem* - uma exaltação das qualidades pessoais masculinas, certamente associada à mentalidade machista e aos valores que lhe são próprios (como a importância da "palavra dada", da "honra" e dos meios para defendê-la custe o que custar). 

"Sou *sujeito homem*!"


----------



## Carfer

J. Bailica said:


> É quase 'sujeito' como... 'objecto', paradoxalmente (ou estarei a fazer uma grande confusão?).


 
Não, não está e, pensando bem, acho que nem paradoxo haverá. '_Sujeito' _pode ser entendido como _'aquele que é submetido a...'_, aquele que é dominado, que é inclusivamente preso, ou seja, _'sujeito'_ não é apenas aquele que age, é, frequentemente, também aquele que é objecto da acção. No substantivo '_sujeição_' esse significado fica ainda mais claro. Na frase que indicou, o suspeito é sujeito a um exame, logo, é objecto deste.


----------



## will.espmx

J. Bailica said:


> A palavra 'sujeito' levanta-me por vezes dúvidas. Não me refiro à categoria gramatical, nem propriamente ao uso de 'sujeito' como sinónimo de 'tipo','fulano'. É quase 'sujeito' como... 'objecto', paradoxalmente (ou estarei a fazer uma grande confusão?).
> 
> Por exemplo neste contexto:
> «Teste clássico dos serviços secretos para determinar se um *suspeito* está a mentir: em função da dilatação ou contracção súbita das pupilas do *sujeito*, quando confrontado com uma lista aleatória de factos verdadeiros e falsos, tanto públicos como secretos, podem retirar-se conclusões com um grau de fiabilidade de (...)»
> 
> Se fosse num tom informal, a palavra 'sujeito', não levantaria problemas nessa frase, porque sujeito (assim como 'indivíduo', curiosamente) pode ser sinónimo de 'fulano',  'criatura', 'gajo', 'cara', etc. Mas o que eu queria mesmo era um tom formal, quase técnico.
> Será que alguém me pode ajudar?
> Obrigado.



*Sujeito* se refere a *suspeito*.

*Sujeito- clase gramatica de que sofre ou pratica a ação.*
*Sujeito- fulano, tipo*
Neste caso pode-se substituir *sujeito* por *individuo*


----------



## J. Bailica

Carfer said:


> Não, não está e, pensando bem, acho que nem paradoxo haverá. '_Sujeito' _pode ser entendido como _'aquele que é submetido a...'_, aquele que é dominado, que é inclusivamente preso, ou seja, _'sujeito'_ não é apenas aquele que age, é, frequentemente, também aquele que é objecto da acção. No substantivo '_sujeição_' esse significado fica ainda mais claro. Na frase que indicou, o suspeito é sujeito a um exame, logo, é objecto deste.


 
Sim, penso que é isso mesmo. A sua explicação é muito boa. Essa contradição, ou aparente contradição, era a minha dúvida quanto à palavra (e também uma das razões do meu interesse pela dita). E depois, para piorar, parecia-me (e parece-me) que não se usa frequentemente com o sentido que lhe quis dar.


----------



## J. Bailica

will.espmx said:


> *Sujeito* se refere a *suspeito*.
> 
> *Sujeito- clase gramatica de que sofre ou pratica a ação.*
> *Sujeito- fulano, tipo*
> Neste caso pode-se substituir *sujeito* por *individuo*


 
Sim, mas agora já tenho o assunto resolvido. Essa palavra já sujeitou este indivíduo a muita dilatação das pupilas.


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Não, não está e, pensando bem, acho que nem paradoxo haverá. '_Sujeito' _pode ser entendido como _'aquele que é submetido a...'_, aquele que é dominado, que é inclusivamente preso, ou seja, _'sujeito'_ não é apenas aquele que age, é, frequentemente, também aquele que é objecto da acção. No substantivo '_sujeição_' esse significado fica ainda mais claro. Na frase que indicou, o suspeito é sujeito a um exame, logo, é objecto deste.



A explicação é boa, mas tenho cá as minhas dúvidas. No sentido a que você se refere, 'sujeito' é adjetivo. Considerar que é disso que se trata na frase em questão significa dizer que 'sujeito' está no lugar de 'indivíduo (pessoa ou o termo que nos ocorrer) sujeito ao exame'. Não sei... Para mim, é dar uma volta desnecessária, quando os dicionários nos dizem que 'sujeito' tem a acepção, exatamente, de indivíduo ou pessoa indeterminados.


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> A explicação é boa, mas tenho cá as minhas dúvidas. No sentido a que você se refere, 'sujeito' é adjetivo. Considerar que é disso que se trata na frase em questão significa dizer que 'sujeito' está no lugar de 'indivíduo (pessoa ou o termo que nos ocorrer) sujeito ao exame'. Não sei... Para mim, é dar uma volta desnecessária, quando os dicionários nos dizem que 'sujeito' tem a acepção, exatamente, de indivíduo ou pessoa indeterminados.


 
É possível que estejamos a funcionar em comprimentos de onda diferentes por causa das diferenças de uso do termo. Creio que os brasileiros identificam mais frequentemente '_sujeito'_ com 'indivíduo' do que nós. Não quer dizer que em Portugal '_sujeito_' não possa significar _'indivíduo', 'pessoa'_. Pode, e muitas vezes o usamos nesse sentido. Simplesmente, na grande maioria das vezes tem uma carga de desconsideração ou desdém (veja como J. Bailica o definiu, o '_tipo_', o '_fulano_',_ a 'criatura', o 'gajo'_) e é próprio da linguagem informal. Não costumamos usar '_sujeito'_ em escritos formais como sinónimo de '_pessoa indeterminada', _de_ 'um tipo qualquer'_. Quando aparece em textos sérios é, em regra, em sentidos técnicos. Por isso eu responderia ao J. Bailica que o que ele quer, já encontrou. Eu acho que '_sujeito_' já está usado nessa frase num sentido técnico e formal. 
Habitualmente _'sujeito_' é adjectivo, realmente. Mas há muitos casos em que é substantivo (ou adjectivo substantivado, como preferir). Quando nós, contribuintes, somos designados nas documentos tributários e nos textos legais fiscais, por exemplo, como _'sujeitos passivos_', '_sujeito_' não significa _'pessoa indeterminada_' mas aquela pessoa concreta que é devedora do imposto ou está vinculada a obrigações fiscais. É substantivo, portanto. O '_sujeito_' de um exame é, também, aquele que se submete a ele, por isso digo que a nota dominante no termo '_sujeito_' é a da submissão, da sujeição, de ser objecto de... Por isso digo também que, ao contrário do que o J. Bailica pensava, não há contradição.


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Quando nós, contribuintes, somos designados nas documentos tributários e nos textos legais fiscais, por exemplo, como _'sujeitos passivos_', '_sujeito_' não significa _'pessoa indeterminada_' mas aquela pessoa concreta que é devedora do imposto ou está vinculada a obrigações fiscais. É substantivo, portanto.



Sem dúvida, é substantivo. Para dar continuidade a esta conversa, eu deveria ser capaz de argumentar que, no caso que você aponta, 'sujeito' significa, sim, pessoa "indeterminada" (e também deveria explicar melhor esta noção a que recorri), mas me faltam recursos para tanto. Enfim... gostei da imagem dos comprimentos de onda diferentes, e fico satisfeito com ela.


----------



## Audie

Bem, estando bom para ambas as partes... 

Se entendi a questão, diferente dos brasileiros aqui, tenho a mesma impressão de Bailica. Não me soa natural '_sujeito_' num texto formal, com exceção daqueles acadêmicos. Esse uso pela academia talvez contribua ainda mais (fora a associação com '_fulano_', '_tipo_' etc) para não me parecer a melhor escolha numa escrita mais cuidada.

Também não sei se minha origem pernambucana tem algo a ver com isso. '_Sujeito_' aqui também funciona (ou funcionava, no Sertão dos meus parentes) como um vocativo meio negativo, presente, entre outros, no vocabulário paterno/materno. Quando um dos pais chamava a atenção do filho podia sair algo como: "_Me respeite, (sua) sujeita_!". 

(Não sei se é a origem desse emprego, mas, vendo o dicionário, descobri que '_sujeito_' era uma forma de os sertanejos se referirem aos escravos).

E, se vinha concordando com a parte portuguesa, já estranho Carfer dizer que habitualmente '_sujeito_' é adjetivo. 

Mas, enfim, este é só um ponto-de-vista meio discordante meio concordante.

Will, permita-me corrigir umas falhas de digitação no seu post, só para não confundir um não-falante?


will.espmx said:


> *Sujeito- classe gramatical de quem sofre ou pratica a ação.*
> 
> *Sujeito- fulano, tipo*
> Neste caso pode-se substituir *sujeito* por *indivíduo*


----------

